# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 2/18/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just another manic Monday!!! How's it going? I think I lost another 2 lbs. I will know for sure next week. And I think I can officially say I am feeling a bit better and less achy-- I just took each boy separately for a little walk which gave them a little one on one attention and me double the walk-- I couldn't even have considered that a month ago for the pain.

As for the protein diet-- you know I am not at all hungry, I am leaving food on my plate (That has never happened), and my few little cheats (cheats only if you are doing atkins) are keeping me from going crazy-- I allow myself up to 16 semisweet dark chocolate chips a day (but rarely eat them all) and a WW fudgsicle at night...oh and a glass of wine every now and then. 

I also found that I can eat almonds in moderation with no rash or achiness, so that has been my crunch savior. 

But enough about me!! how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
That is so great....I am right behind you girl. Keep up the work, I think it is inspiring me! I did two dog walks today


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Missy. I have been trying my best just to cut back a little. I've also been trying to walk more. Most days it works, so last week I took off 2 lbs. Just 13 more to go. :biggrin1: I think once my surgery is done next week, I'll really get in gear. I was thinking of doing the Special K diet for a week just to jump start everything.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm more or less maintaining, but then again I don't have a scale at home. I'm really pretty good most of the time but a little frustrated since I've broken out in hives a number of times in the past two months. Trying to figure out what's causing it (medication or food or . . .?) is upsetting.

The best part of all this for me is I've changed the way I eat so long term it should be better (hopefully).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Missy!

Wow! Another 2lbs. Girl, you are owning this diet! lol Congrats! I'm glad the almonds are alright  I agree..you have to have some crunch in your life and almonds are leaps and bounds better than snacking on shrimp! lol

Doing 'ok' here. Just been insanely busy lately and I feel like my time is too thinly spread to everything I need to do and not what I want to do! But hopefully, I'll have some down time this week.

I have gotten the hubby on board with the nightly walks  So that's been nice. Last night was a no-go. It was raining and he was sore, but maybe tonight.

Gucci got me up at 5am, she was scared of the thunder :kiss: 

I DO need to try to eat more healthy though, I have been slacking a bit on that.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Another 2 lbs that is great!!!! Not gaining is Great!!!!! I had an OK week, messed up last night with eating some cookies. But today is another day, we are back on track.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We live on a mountain and our back area is all stairs that leads to the top of the mountain. Well, I listened to DH and she told me to just do some stair running, so like a sucker, I did it. I ran up and down 3 times before taking the girls for their hike Sunday. I felt totally fine and in fact I thought I should do this every other day.

Then I woke up..... My calves killed me soooo bad! DH said I didnt stretch properly, I said I didn't realize I had calf muscles!

Let's just say I won't be running the stairs for a few days and I am avoiding my usual heels too!
Amanda


----------

